
Rethinking Always Be Coding - palebt
https://www.rockandnull.com/rethinking-always-be-coding/
======
yoricm
I agree coding as much as you can might not be the best approach.

My opinion is do what you feel most excited about.

For me, it was drawing and coding from age 10 to 20. And I seldom read books.

Now, I'm mostly excited about reading on a wide range of topics (non fictional
books). I find it amazing to discover the world through books, just like
having a conversation with the most interesting people that ever existed on
Earth.

Our taste change over time. Just like I couldn't eat garlic, salad or pomelo
when I was a kid. Not true anymore.

If you "force yourself" to do coding while your interest is elsewhere, it can
be as harmful as forcing a kid to eat garlic and pomelos.

Just do the right things at the right time. Listen to your inner excitement
when doing things, or after completing a task.

